# Extended shank dovetail bit



## Moxie (Jan 11, 2011)

I am trying to find a 3/4" 7 degree dovetail router bit with an extended shank. I need it to route the dovetail mortise and tenon on guitar bodies and necks, respectively. The jigs that I made add 7/8" between the router base and the work piece. In order to use these jigs I have to retract the dovetail bit from the collet such that only about 1/2" of shank is in the collet. A bit with an extended shank would solve my problem. I found a Kartana 3/4" dovetail bit with an extended shank, but it was angled at 14 degrees and I would have to remake my jigs to use this bit.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

7708 3/4" 7° 7/8" 1/2" $11.00 
MLCS dovetail, candlestand router bits

http://www.holbren.com/dovetail-router-bits/

http://www.magnate.net/index.cfm?event=showProductGroup&theID=154

note the Leigh part numbers see the part numbers on the MLCS web page,the Leigh are longer than the norm..
http://cgi.ebay.com/16-pc-8mm-Shank...497707626?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20b650e26a

=========




Sundlof said:


> I am trying to find a 3/4" 7 degree dovetail router bit with an extended shank. I need it to route the dovetail mortise and tenon on guitar bodies and necks, respectively. The jigs that I made add 7/8" between the router base and the work piece. In order to use these jigs I have to retract the dovetail bit from the collet such that only about 1/2" of shank is in the collet. A bit with an extended shank would solve my problem. I found a Kartana 3/4" dovetail bit with an extended shank, but it was angled at 14 degrees and I would have to remake my jigs to use this bit.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Sundlof said:


> I am trying to find a 3/4" 7 degree dovetail router bit with an extended shank. I need it to route the dovetail mortise and tenon on guitar bodies and necks, respectively. The jigs that I made add 7/8" between the router base and the work piece. In order to use these jigs I have to retract the dovetail bit from the collet such that only about 1/2" of shank is in the collet. A bit with an extended shank would solve my problem. I found a Kartana 3/4" dovetail bit with an extended shank, but it was angled at 14 degrees and I would have to remake my jigs to use this bit.


G’day 

Welcome to the router forum. 

Thank you for joining us


----------



## Moxie (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the information. I just ordered a Whiteside bit from Holbren.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Your Welcome

=======



Sundlof said:


> Thanks for the information. I just ordered a Whiteside bit from Holbren.


----------

